# 3pm fasst receiver



## beachbum2007 (Feb 10, 2003)

I have a question for all the folks here on hobbytalk. The receiver that comes with the Futaba 3pm fasst 2.4 is an r603ff . The receiver that comes with the fasst system for the 3pk is an r603fs which is 10 dollars more if you buy it seperately. Will either work with the 3pm? The tower website gives the impression that either is compatible. Just wondered what the difference is if they are both compatible. Also, has anyone tried this 3pm with the fasst system built in? Any review, good, bad or otherwise? thanks Beach


----------



## HammerRacing (Jul 6, 2007)

I got one this year a 3pm w/ fasst system that it's. I have ben running it almost 3 months know and love it, I have never had a issue with it yet racing..... Once in practice I did only because I ran a pack after a race and it just started to cut in and out, next round went fine with a fresh charge battery... 

I run stock 27t 4 cell pan car.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Can't help you with the receiver question but just like the previous poster said, I love the one I have. Best investment I've made in quite some time. No worries about having channel problems and more adjustments than I'll EVER use.


----------



## iamsam47 (Oct 17, 2005)

OvalmanPA said:


> Can't help you with the receiver question but just like the previous poster said, I love the one I have. Best investment I've made in quite some time. No worries about having channel problems and more adjustments than I'll EVER use.


"DITTO"


----------



## dirt_tracker11 (Apr 10, 2008)

I wish i could say the same, I have the 3pm system and 2 R603FF recievers and i am having a problem with the stering channel on both of them. it only wants to stear in one direction no matter which way i turn the wheel, and its al very twitchy...


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Have you tried re-binding the two together. Also reset ALL SETTINGS in the transmitter and check you endpoints.

Look for frayed wires especially the antenna. Remember it is COAX, if you make it take a SHARP BEND you risk breaking the antenna. If you are running a receiver pack, chack for loose connections in the pack as well. Check the switch.


----------



## dirt_tracker11 (Apr 10, 2008)

thank you, i did check all connectins and even put it into my other vehicle and still the same thing, gas or electric. I have also re-connected them. The only thing i have not done is reseting all the settings.

The very first time i connected it i had no problems but my batteries were all too dead to drive it. So i charged them and thats when i discovered the problem. and at that time i had already ordered a second reciever for my gas truck and when it arrived it did the same thing right off the bat.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

I has to be in the transmitter.

reset all the trims and endpoints, don't forget the ATL's. Then re-bind.


----------



## dirt_tracker11 (Apr 10, 2008)

ok thanks again, I hope it works. Im president of the R/C club in Korea (im in the army) and it sucks not having my stuff in order to show off and help others.


----------

